# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Air Vortex drawing on Pool Return - New  Pool Owner

## scootaboy

Apologies as this is my first post to the forum. 
I have had an above ground pool 6.2 x 3.8 x 1.32m installed in the last 2 months, and am experiencing what I think is more than an annoyance  :Annoyed: than a problem. 
As the water is expelled into the pool from the return inlet (1 only installed), the force is drawing an air vortex from the surface of the water above, and making a random slurping noise similar to that of emptying out a bath. 
I have been advised to just top up/raise the water level and/or angle the inlet jet more downward, but neither seems to eliminate the problem. If anything angling the jet further downwards makes it worse. 
I am assuming that the force of the water exiting the return jet is the problem, so I figured that a larger opening on the return jet might do the trick, so I have ordered another jet to try (still waiting for it to arrive). My pump is a 3/4HP and single speed. 
Has anyone experienced this issue, or have any other solutions? 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Try aiming the return jet upwards to break the surface of the water or even angling it sideways to generate a rotational current in the pool which might reduce the liklihood of vorteces forming... 
The bigger jet may just generate bigger 'suckage'...

----------


## scootaboy

Thanks SilentButDeadly for the response. 
It seems that angling the return jet to break the surface is the only option that works to minimise the effect, but it does concern me that leaving it this way could be reducing the circulation throughout the pool, as I only have the one return jet. 
Any thoughts?

----------


## scootaboy

Finally got around to fitting the return jet with the larger opening and it seems to have done the trick.
The water pressure coming out of the opening has now dropped and almost reduced the noise to nothing, as it only happens every once in a while now.
I'll settle for that as a win.  :Biggrin:

----------

